# New generation Whizzer tank...anyone ever?



## oquinn (Sep 28, 2015)

The new tank has a m 8  1.0 pipe nipple on the bottom.The old whizzer has 1/8 npt . Has anyone found the right adaptor in brass?
I don't really want to saw and tap if I don't have to...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2015)

what is m 8 i.oo?


----------



## oquinn (Sep 28, 2015)

M 8 1.00 the metric size


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2015)

I would buy the modern fitting and just run hose between the two...? or
re-tap the tank 1/8" pipe thread and go that route...


----------



## oquinn (Oct 1, 2015)

it is a 12mm 1.0 male to 1/8 npt female brass fitting that i need


----------

